# got a betta



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

well i have been wanting a betta for a while and finally bought one this weekend. he is a very dark blue body bleeding out to red fins. he is a crown tail. i am calling him sir midnite : )

i also bought a new goldfish to replace the one that died mysteriously and am keeping him in a quaranine tank as the last time i bought from the local fish store i got ich and all my fish died. but this little guy is even smaller than the little guys i have in my tank now so i hope he does okay once i get him in there anyway.

--Angel


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

keep your eye on the tank when you add him into the main goldfish tank. Sometimes they bully new goldfish. I had an old fish that killed 2 younger ones. The 3rd fish he accepted- who knows why? maybe a different gender?


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend a betta and a goldfish together.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

agree with doberz, goldfish are coldwater fish and bettas are the exact opposite, preferring temperatures that are hot even for tropical fish (mid 80s I think?)... also, they hhave a considerably huge size difference, and wouldn't make good tank mates...


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

i am not keeping them together. they are in seperate bowls. i just have the goldfish in a bowl for now for quaranine purposes. in another week or so i will put him in the goldfish tank with my other goldfish.


----------

